# Asking if someone would like something



## karim37

Hi,
How do I ask if someone would like something?
For example:
Would you like a cup of tea?  (offering now)
and
Do you like tea?  (in general)


----------



## Robyyz

hy  if you want to ask him : Would you like a cup of tea? Then you say this: Vrei o ceasca de ceai? or Vrei ceai?
if you want to ask someone if he/she likes tea you say : Iti place ceaiul?


----------



## karim37

Robyyz said:


> hy  if you want to ask him : Would you like a cup of tea? Then you say this: Vrei o ceasca de ceai? or Vrei ceai?
> if you want to ask someone if he/she likes tea you say : Iti place ceaiul?


Thank you.
So do I understand correctly that if the object can be counted you need o?
Would you like a banana? Vrei o banana?
And there is no word for "some"?


----------



## farscape

Robyyz said:


> hy  if you want to ask him : Would you like a cup of tea? Then you say this: Vrei o ceasca de ceai? or Vrei ceai?
> if you want to ask someone if he/she likes tea you say : Iti place ceaiul?



Things are not so simple: "Would you like a cup of tea?" is a (very) formal (ceremonios/protocolar) way of offering someone a cup of tea, as  opposed to "Can I get you a cup of tea (or something to drink)?",  therefore I think it's appropriate to use:

Would you like a cup of tea? -> Pot să vă ofer o ceaşcă de ceai? (*mot à mot*: Doriţi o ceaşcă de ceai?)

Would you like something to drink? -> Pot să vă ofer ceva de băut?

Later,


----------



## Robyyz

some=ceva in romanian
yes it's used "o" for female nouns
for male nous it's used "un"
for exemple: cadou(as present,gift) : Vrei un cadou?


----------

